# who would have thought



## peach (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.wayfair.com/Itasca-Womens-Spring-Lake-Fashion-Boots-688990-ITC1125.html?refid=FR49-ITC1125_6121650_6121672&PiID=6121650&PiID=6121672

Concrete finishers' boots would become a fashion accessory?

I bet I've seen 100 pairs of these walking around if I've seen one in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## ICE (Oct 14, 2011)

That fad should die early.  The socks end up in the toe and you can say goodbye to the skin on your ankle bones.  The only good thing about these is when you take them off, which is easy because they are always a size too big.  I'd rather milk the cows barefoot.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Too funny......yeah, can't imagine them being worn by any one person too long.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 15, 2011)

At only $40 I know what I'm getting the wife for X-mas.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 15, 2011)

good one............


----------



## ICE (Oct 15, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> At only $40 I know what I'm getting the wife for X-mas.


http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-Products-Power-Tools-Under-40/h_d1/N-by8eZ5yc1v/h_d2/Navigation?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 15, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-Products-Power-Tools-Under-40/h_d1/N-by8eZ5yc1v/h_d2/Navigation?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true


She gets me a hammer every year.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 15, 2011)

Just simply love the diamond plate finish............  (pun) don't interpret anything else


----------



## RJJ (Oct 16, 2011)

I prefer the green grid for fishing! Always have to make a fashion statement!


----------



## brudgers (Oct 17, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> At only $40 I know what I'm getting the wife for X-mas.


  ...and I know what you ain't gonna' be gettin....


----------



## Mule (Oct 17, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> ...and I know what you ain't gonna' be gettin....


He only gets that on Birthdays and Anniversaries!!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 17, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> He only gets that on Birthdays and Anniversaries!!!


Birthday is a given, I have to actually  remember our anniversary to see the promised land.:banghd


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 17, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Birthday is a given, I have to actually  remember our anniversary to see the promised land.:banghd


once on the birthday, more if its a good gift for the anniversary, and if you go to vegas and win... well you may think your in heaven.


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 18, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> At only $40 I know what I'm getting the wife for X-mas.


that might quickly become the X-Wife for X-Mas


----------

